# New to carving. Advice welcomed



## Korosu (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi all. I'm very new to carving but it's always something thats intrigued me. So, looking for some guidance here, what's easy to carve out of blocks of 1"X1" (basically pen blanks and I'm working on getting bigger pieces)? I'm working currently on carving a boat. Went to hollow it out though and got myself with the gouge unfortunately. But nothing a band aid couldn't fix. 

Also any tips that someone has would be greatly appreciated. Not looking to make a living. Just doing it for fun.


----------



## Korosu (Oct 16, 2014)

Also I noticed a lot of people cutting the majority away with a band saw. Unfortunately I have no access to power tools. Just the hand saw, chisels, and hand drill.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

For safety, you need a woodworking vice to hold your work while carving. At least clamp the boat to the table while you hollow it out. Can you post some pictures?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think basswood is one of the ones ive heard most recommended. Supposed to be pretty soft for a hardwood, machines well ive been told


----------



## Korosu (Oct 16, 2014)

I should be able to find basswood at Home Depot right?


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Home Depot does not carry Basswood. You need to find a Woodcraft store or a hardwood lumber supplier. But you can carve any wood it's just that some are easier than others. Cherry and Mahogany carve very well and I have seen some fabulous work done in Oak, Ash, Walnut. Basswood is preferred by chip carvers or anyone preferring to use a carving knife. Pine can be carved as long as your tools are sharp. Fine grain species will usually hold fine details the best, i.e. Cherry.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I just started carving recently. You can get basswood online or at other stores like Woodcraft. I also do chip carving.

Mychipcarving.com is a good site to get started. There are others but this is the one I purchased materials and knives from at first. I have now expanded to other carvings.

The thing about carving is that you can just relax. If youscrew something up you will be the only one that knows since you are the artist

Bears are a good first carving. There are plenty of You Tube video and the woodcarving forum at http://www.woodcarvingillustrated.com/forum/index.php is a great resource. Here is my first carving I did:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might get a better price at a place like P J White Hardwood, 14615 116 Avenue NW, Edmonton, AB T5M 3E8, Canada


----------



## Korosu (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks Steve. I was looking at that place and chanin hardwoods. I decided to check out chanins because I work monday-Friday 7:30-5. And between those two places only chanins is open on the weekend. Go and see how the prices are. The prices at Lee valleh are just a ripoff.


----------



## cristinaharn (Mar 29, 2015)

Mychipcarving.com is a good site to get started. There are others but this is the one I purchased materials and knives from at first. I have now expanded to other carvings.
_______________________
http://passiveincome.ranktopfast.com


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Best of the best basswood suppliers for carving is Heineke. I don't carve basswood so have no link.
Most hardwood suppliers don't know how their basswood was cut and it is normally not cut with carvers in mind ( the usual supply and demand thing.)
I carve western red cedar in preference to all else. Not for starters, lots to learn..


----------

